# Battery Charger Wood Burner



## Allen

This Wood Burner is easy to make, and works really well, but you may have to make one modification that isn't in the tutorial. 
The battery charger may have a circuit that will cut the power, if it gets too hot. I used this burner for a long time, and then I tried to do some burning on deer antler, and it wouldn't remain hot enough, long enough, to burn as quickly as I wanted it to, before a circuit inside would cut the power. It is some sort of relay with a heat sync.
You can find the heat sync inside the charger, and you'll have to by-pass it with your power line. But you need to know what you are looking for. *I didn't know what I was looking for*, but I just followed the electrical path inside the charger, and located what appeared to be a heat sync, with a sort of relay. And I just by-passed it (wired around it) and it worked!
Have fun. Be safe.
Allen
PS: Under Pic 3, change the word _practice _to _practical. _It'll make better sense. :)


----------



## Kevin

Allen, the heat sink ("sink" because it collects and dissipates heat) you're referring to is there to protect the transformer from overheating on the higher amperage extended charging cycles. But if it's not burning up the transformer no harm no foul eh. I just wouldn't advise anyone to wire around it unless they have to.


----------

